# Trojaner zielt auf Mac OS X



## Newsfeed (27 Februar 2011)

Die Sicherheitsfirma Sophos berichtet über einen noch unfertigen Trojaner, der Mac OS X angreifen kann. Er entstand aus dem Windows-Schädling darkComet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

